# Rate my R4/M3DS/Evo themes!



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

Please rate my themes!

http://www.ndsthemes.com/browse/superrob 

I would really like a rating


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

Plasma Dsevo:  7/10

Halflife 2 DS:  7/10 

Lightning DS:  8/10

Plasma DS:  8.5/10

Sunfure DS:  7.5/10

Like the plasma one.


----------



## superrob (Jan 4, 2008)

Plasma is also my best theme


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the half life one is most creative.. apart from that i like the sunfire one.

Dont your icons need making a little smaller maybe?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 4, 2008)

Plasma Dsevo: 6/10, dont like the icons

HalfLife 2 DS: 7/10, nice, but the first image is of bad quality

Lightning DS: 9/10, best one, nothing negative to say about it

Plasma DS: 8.5/10, second best one, its a bit too dark IMO

SunFire DS: 8/10, good one


----------



## superrob (Jan 4, 2008)

Plasma DSEvo wont display my icons... i have no idea why.


----------

